# ISPCOnfig3 und MYSQL auf anderen Port



## cokotech (9. Jan. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, ich möchte mysql nicht auf dem standard port laufen lassen sondern auf einem anderen. Des Weiteren laufen bei mir zwei auf unterschiedlichen Ports.

Der Port 4306 soll der "normale" SQL sein und dort habe ich die Socket-Einstellungen so belassen wie die sind. Dann gibt es einen weiteren 4316, bei dem haben Socket, Pid etc. eine 2 hinten dran.

Nun  habe ich zwei Probleme:

1. ISPConfig3 läuft zwar, aber der Monitor sagt MYSql würde nicht laufen, weil er dabei auf Port 3306 schaut. Wo kann man das ändern?

2. Postfix versucht sich mit dem falschen (2.) MySQL zu verbinden und scheiert damit natürlich. In den configs von postfix steht immer nur name, passwort und host, nrigends ein Port. Habe jetzt den normalen SQL schon testweise auf 3306 gestellt, aber das Problem bleibt das gleiche. Dann zeigt zwar ISPConfig3 keine Fehler mehr an, aber Postfix versucht es immer noch mit dem falschen. (zu sehen in der Log von Mysql)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung???


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2010)

1) Das müsstest Du in den Sourcen des Monitor Modules ändern. /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/

2) Dann wirst Du postfix manuell umkonfigurieren müssen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33832


----------



## cokotech (9. Jan. 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion!

Naja das Ende des Liedes ist wohl ein "nimm nur einen SQL auf dem Standart Port)!
Ich habe zwar durch das Ändern von 127.0.0.1 auf localhost in den Postfix Dateien Postfix zum Laufen bekommen, aber wenn ISPConfig das jedes Mal zurück ändert, dann habe ich da wohl nicht viel von.

Es ist wirklich blöd. Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, was auch etliche 1000 User benutzen, welches direkt auf den SQL zugreift. Dazu wollte ich einen eigenen nehmen, weil ich da manchmal Attacken drauf habe (2500 unauthorized Users). Fail2ban wird damit wohl auch nicht funktionieren, weil wenn ich das Logging vom MySQL einschalte wird die Performance wohl argh in die Knie gehen oder hat da jemand Erfahrung mit.
Für gute Tipps wäre ich dankbar... wollte über das WoEnde mal einen neuen Server aufsetzen!

Gruß Sven!

P.S. weiss jemand ob das Tutorial mit Ubuntu 9.10 nen Fehler hat? Spätestens nach einem Neustart am Ende komme ich nicht mehr auf den Server, IPTables sind eigentlich Korrekt gewesen. Mit Debian Lenny geht es trotz gleicher Konfig (anderer SSH Port, 2 MySQL etc.)


----------

